# Workshop



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope your workshop looks tidier than this.


Joinery shop.JPG (216.9 KB


----------



## keeflester (Oct 23, 2010)

one word, NO


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hah! I'm the short guy, sixth from the right. I was 12 at the time, working full time (18 hours/day).


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh! you are a fibber Ralph, you weren't alive in 1896 when this was taken, shame on you.
Derek.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

How did you get a picture of my shop?!?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike, are you trying to get "Slut of the year award".
Derek.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At least the floor will be dry with the ankle deep shavings.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

NiceG316 said:


> How did you get a picture of my shop?!?


 your shop heck I thought it was a picture of my shop.... :big_boss:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

No same as mine except the hat.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I looked at it and my first thought was 'Fire Hazard'! It was probably illuminated by oil lamps too !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

derek willis said:


> Mike, are you trying to get "Sl.. of the year award".
> Derek.


Not sure I really appreciate that comment.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

NiceG316 said:


> Not sure I really appreciate that comment.


This is where US and UK English can cause problems, as an ex Pom, I can assure you that Derek's use of that word would cause no offence to anyone in the UK. I learned that in one of my first posts on this forum when I referred to woodworkers as "woodies", a member sent me a PM advising me not to use that particular word! (I'm still unsure as to it's American meaning)


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Peter,
The shop burnt down about 20 years later and a ne 3 part shop was built, with fire doors separating the machine shop from the joinery, also from the timber store, it still stands today.
Derek.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

You're offended then Mike, had you been female I could understand it, but nevertheless, if you want an apology, you have it.
Derek.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

harrysin said:


> this is where us and uk english can cause problems, i learned that in one of my first posts on this forum when i referred to woodworkers as "woodies", a member sent me a pm advising me not to use that particular word! (i'm still unsure as to it's american meaning)


:laugh:

View attachment woodie2.bmp

One popular use of "woodies" denotes old station wagons with wood side panels popular amongst the surfing crowd.

Can also connote "stiff as a board" to many who associate it's meaning to a gender specific physical manifestation of the human condition


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Back in England we used to call them "shooting brakes" please don't ask me why, I haven't a clue. In the most popular British soapie Coronation Street which is just celebrating 50 years, and shows around the world, Haley, married to Roy from Roy's rolls cafe has a Morris minor shooting brake.
Tom, I love your command of the English language, it's like poetry and I now know why I mustn't use that word, thank you. I've always commented on the wide range of things that one can learn on this fabulous forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

And don't forget, we have a program Saturday morning on ABC radio called the "weekend woodies"


""Can also connote "stiff as a board" to many who associate it's meaning to a gender specific physical manifestation of the human condition""

Can't picture what you mean , Tom ..too many big words.....ROTFL


----------

